# Bathroom Remodel Estimate Checklist



## Eric K

Does anyone have any kind of a checklist they use for estimating bathroom remodels? Ive been doing a lot of bath estimates but I just keep thinking Im missing things. Just trying to make more accurate estimates. Thanks!


----------



## go dart

i reformatted my bath contracts with the most common tasked line itemed. would fax you a copy if you like. helpes keep me on track


----------



## Melissa

I can email you mine when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## Tom R

Here's mine, - - this might get ya' started


----------



## Tom R

It's supposed to be 2 separate pages, - - don't know why they blended together like that, - - anyways, - - you can figure it out . . .


----------



## mdshunk

Tom R said:


> It's supposed to be 2 separate pages, - - don't know why they blended together like that, - - anyways, - - you can figure it out . . .


I thought it was interesting that under the heading "conditions" you have the check box for "rental". Is that code for, "this place is a pigsty"?


----------



## Tom R

mdshunk said:


> I thought it was interesting that under the heading "conditions" you have the check box for "rental". Is that code for, "this place is a pigsty"?


Ha-ha, - - no, it's for tool rentals, - - which is a rarity for me.


----------



## Double-A

He uses "other" for pig pens.:w00t:


----------



## clubinski

Would you please e-mail me you checklist you use for estimating bathroom and kitchen remodels to [email protected]

Thank you,

Christian


----------



## c.c.co.

Sorry, its in my head.


----------



## American Dreams

I would like to have a copy of such as list. Can you help me with my common reomodle check list and contracts


----------



## masterplumber

*Regarding Bathroom remodel Checklist*

I would really like to take a look at some of these checklists. I have been trying to get organized lately and i think that would be a great addition to the procedure i have now any help here would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm

Maybe you guys can post your checklists in the file section for everyone to see. I Would like to your checklists also. Or you can just email me too. I am always looking to tweak things to be more efficient and I/m sure you guys have some good ones! Thanks.
P.S. just email me so I can be better than the competition bwhaha bwahaha(evil laugh)


----------



## send_it_all

Hopefully this works. This is what I use to organize my info on my bath remodels. The customer doesn't see this form, but it helps me keep track of the materials I am going to use on a job. You can order these with your company name printed on them at www.nebs.com


----------



## RuffRiter

*Checklist*

I would like to see some of the checklists also.
Many times I do it in my head and sometimes miss something.
thanks


----------



## Double-A

Check the swap file area. I posted one.


----------



## FP Home improv

Hi Double A,

How do you get to the swap file area? 

Thanks,

FP


----------



## orson

Look Under:

Business Discussion
Business
Sub-Topic: File Swap
(Thread is "Give a Form, Take a Form")


----------



## woodlover

*bath contract*



go dart said:


> i reformatted my bath contracts with the most common tasked line itemed. would fax you a copy if you like. helpes keep me on track


 
would you be willing to share with me your bath contract that you use,I am trying to find a good contract a check list to use.

Tom


----------



## qdslse

Please would you also send me your estimate sheets. This would really help me so much.......... [email protected] THANK YOU!


----------

